
Cyberwar: China Declares War On Western Search Sites - luccastera
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/18/cyberwar-china-declares-war-on-western-search-sites/
======
davidw
So much for ratting out dissidents to get on their good side.

~~~
schmoe
Amen! That was my very first thought as well :) You would think history
provides sufficient demonstrations that private deals with tyrants usually
backfire in the end.

The Dalai Lama is an amazing person; always has a smile and kind words, even
in response to threats and anger from the Chinese govt. I loved his responses
after meeting Bush:
[http://edition.cnn.com/2007/US/10/17/dalai.lama.ap/index.htm...](http://edition.cnn.com/2007/US/10/17/dalai.lama.ap/index.html)

------
bilbo0s
If you investigate this story a little you find that the same thing is
happening in Southern Africa right now. This 'trade war' can be attributed to
African network engineers who do not know how to properly manage their
machines.

CHECK -> [http://www.digital-m.co.za/seo-blog/2007/10/yahoo-
hijacked-b...](http://www.digital-m.co.za/seo-blog/2007/10/yahoo-hijacked-by-
baidu.html)

Please people . . . 'Fact checking'.

A little less alarmist tone in our posts would go a long way. China has so
many things that we could legitimately complain about that I see little reason
to concoct stories.

We could complain about their government. The hypocrites who profess to
believe in the communist ideal of all men being equal, and at the same time
deny all men an equal say in the selection of their leaders. Oh I forgot, it's
not communism . . . it's 'communism with Chinese characteristics'.

We could complain about their business leaders. Who profess to believe in fair
trade, and at the same time manipulate their market to prop up domestic
companies at the expense of foreign competitors. Which, if this story were
true, would almost certainly be the reason for it.

But MOST of all we could complain about the people. I imagine many people on
this board have been to China. So you are already aware that even if one were
allowed to shout about democracy and human rights from every classroom at
Fudan, the students would ignore it. Why? Because they are all greedy little
snots only interested in getting rich. . . . There I said it. We in the West
are too concerned with hurting the feelings of the Chinese people to state the
obvious.

And speaking of the Chinese . . . right now Yu Yen is looking at me with that
smug Chinese smile and chuckling . . . I have to decide between smacking her
around, or going for a run.

I am reminded of a scene in the Bruce Willis film 'Hudson Hawk', where the
security guards are chasing Bruce through a museum and two of them end up
splayed out on the floor. The third one runs by, still chasing Bruce and yells
back at the other two . . . "Get up! You're embarrassing me."

Get it?

------
cstejerean
I am dissapointed that TechCrunch is once again reporting stories without
decent fact checking. The fact that some people in some parts of China couldnt
access Google and Yahoo does not mean the chinese government is involved.
Unless baidu was state owned there is little motivation for the to do
something like this. Google has already agreed to implement filtering in China
to please the Chinese government. This smells like Baidu or someone else in
China was poisoning some DNS servers to get some attention.

Wake up people!

~~~
gibsonf1
Don't understimate the extent of Chinese Govt. anger over the Dalai Lama
photo-op with Bush. The Chinese govt. effectively controls every company and
person in China (if they want to), including Baidu. It would be fully
unsurprising that they would shut down American search engines to "teach us a
lesson" about not heeding their demands. It could, however, prove untrue as
well - we'll see.

~~~
rms
This anger about the Dalai Lama is just a bunch of posturing on their part,
absolutely nothing will come of it.

~~~
rms
Well, looks like they are redirecting searches to Baidu, which is a very funny
way of doing nothing.

